
The Healthiest People in the World Don’t Go to the Gym - dsr12
https://medium.com/s/story/the-healthiest-people-in-the-world-dont-go-to-the-gym-d3eb6bb1e7d0
======
nscalf
I would argue that all cause mortality decrease isn't the only measure of
health. There are people who eat trash, are overweight, and smoke a pack a day
that live to be 100. By no means other than fortunate genetics is that person
more healthy than a casual athlete who exercises regularly and eats well.

Take blood tests from both individuals and I challenge you to find a doctor
who says the former is healthier than the latter. Beyond that, there has to be
some observation of the quality of life. Weight training has been shown to
increase your resilience to injury and increase balance, two issues that
commonly impair the elderly (falling and breaking a hip, for example).
Exercise also has been shown to decrease stress, which has been linked to
increases in all cause mortality.

While it looks like moving more may help you live a longer life, this article
seems to belittle any value from resistance training, which is the exact
opposite of what the research has shown we should do.

------
paxys
You apparently need:

\- Active lifestyle

\- Good mental health

\- Low stress

\- Healthy diet

\- Social circle & sense of community

\- Stable home/family

And of course this program will help you with all of these, for a low, low
monthly fee!

------
hprotagonist
To be fair, the least healthy people in the world also don’t go to the gym.

I have a sedentary coding job. Bike commuting and circuit training is
necessary for me to stay at the level of fitness I need to prevent injuries in
my hobbies, not to mention stay at a healthy place metabolically.

